
New imagery of Port-au-Prince - wglb
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-imagery-of-port-au-prince.html
======
joubert
Seems like OpenStreetMap has more (accurate) resources w.r.t. latest Haiti map
changes: <http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/WikiProject_Haiti>

